

Ask HN: Should you really give your best to your (corporate)day job? - vynch

Since<p>a) You can easily get away with not giving your best.<p>b) They dont really care about design anyways.All these middle level managers really want is something that works so that they can show it their bosses who also probably have no clue how software is written.<p>But then<p>a) You will miss out the opportunity to learn the flaws in the design that you think is "best" unless you implement it again and again.<p>b) Although very unlikely,maybe some "higher level" technical architect who actually understands design will read your code and probably promote you to "Senior" engineer.I know its a bullshit position invented by management but then the extra money could help.
======
tzury
if you ever plan to start a start-up, remember this:

    
    
      A. Bad habits stick around and hard to get rid of.
      B. Think of your daily as the preparation curse to 
         your start-up. Do things the right way, will help 
         you being a better at your profession.
      C. You shall do your best at your work place since this is 
         what you get paid for, being a loyal employee, means being 
         a reliable person. Investors will smell a reliable/ non 
         reliable from miles away.

~~~
vynch
thanks for the advice!

------
doctorwho
If you're not going to give your best, why bother? Move on and do something
you love.

------
techiferous
Give your best at whatever you decide to do. If you have a hard time giving
your best at your day job, make changes.

------
james_ladd
Give your best or let yourself down, not the Company.

